# الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات



## بسكوت بالقشطه (30 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

تميزو معنا بافخم الهدايا لاعز الناس 

اناقه رجاليه بفخامة الاقمشه الصيفيه الرجاليه للاثواب 

اقمشه رجاليه فاخره متعددة الماركات جفنشي ودنهل وكارتير وفرزاتشي وديور واسعار مغريه ويمكن تغليفها لتقديمها هدايا 

الاقمشه من نوع ياباني درجه اولى تترون بلون كريمي وابيض

القطعه مكونه من قماش 5متر يكفي لتفصيل ثوب واحد ومعه 8ازارير واستكر جيب ورقبه وكرتوب وكيس خارجي لحفظ القطعه وجميعها بختم الماركه 


السعر 250ريال لاي نوع 

للكميات جمله طبعا السعر عالواتس فقط 0540301151
تابعوني عالانستقرام eemmoo1437​


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (22 أغسطس 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

التواصل عبر الواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (4 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

للطلب عالواتس 0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (13 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

تتوفر الاقمشه الشتويه الجديده التواصل واتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (16 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفرره للتواصل 0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (30 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

اشكر لكم مروركم 
والله الموفق


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (30 أكتوبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

اشكر لكم مروركم 
والله الموفق


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (12 نوفمبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفررره بسعر مخفض وبكميات0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (3 ديسمبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

تخفيض لأكثر من قطعتين


----------



## سالى عبده محمد (7 ديسمبر 2016)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*


thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (3 يناير 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر للطلب عالواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (25 فبراير 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفرررر0540301151


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (11 مارس 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

للجمله اسعار غير للطلب عالواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (25 مارس 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر للجمله والمفرق واسعار خاصه للجملة 
0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (15 مايو 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر للطلب 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (31 مايو 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

عروض رمضانية


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (8 أغسطس 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

للطلب التواصل عبر 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (28 أكتوبر 2017)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر جمله ومفرق 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (16 فبراير 2018)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

تتوفر للجمله والمفرق 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (15 أبريل 2018)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفرررر للطلب عالواتس


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (10 أغسطس 2018)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر جمله ومفرق


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (6 سبتمبر 2018)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفر الطلب عالرقم 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (23 نوفمبر 2018)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفره جمله ومفرق 0534175495


----------



## بسكوت بالقشطه (26 يوليو 2020)

*رد: الاقمشة الرجاليه الصيفيه ماركات وبافضل الخامات*

متوفرره وببسعر مخفض 2020 للتواصل عالرقم 0534175495


----------

